# Looking for Cost-Effective White Print Heads DTG361



## getbluedog (Oct 24, 2014)

I have read a lot of posts about white not working very well. I bought my DTG361 used, so I don't know the life of the heads, but the tech said I need to replace White 2 head (maybe White 1 as well). I know they go for about $1,000, but I was wondering if anyone had a good source for the best price.

Thanks for your help!


----------

